# Blue LED Moonlight Strip



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking to get some submersible blue moonlight LED's for my tank.

I've tried the marina micro, but it was faulty / didn't emit much light. So I'm thinking of an LED strip - does anybody have any suggestions?

Or know about this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....528&var=550002138294&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Cheers


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont see where it says anything about the 'spectrum' of the LEDs, but they should be 475nm (give or take a few).

Here's one person's DIY solution: Though I expect your ebay link is more economical, and finished looking. However, if youre looking for the ones you put _in[_ the tank, then dont even consider this DIY..
http://www.kaotica.com/frag/diy/moonlight/


----------



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

Just to let you know, I bought them & have now installed. I'm very impressed with the product and it works really well.

Fascinating though the DIY ones were!.......


----------

